# I would like to contact Concorde 247



## sabre_jet (Sep 18, 2005)

Re Lancater Profile YZ-C PB996

rgds
wally


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2005)

i might be able to help, i know a fair bit about the lancaster??


----------



## sabre_jet (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi,

YZ-C PB996 was flown by FLT LT Phil Martin on the Arnberg viaduct raid and was the first Australian to drop the Grand Slam. I am presently building the 1/48 Tamiya Lanc to partray this aircraft for my work colleague ... Phil Martins son.

I have collected some references on the aircraft but every picture seems to lead to more questions..

The profile by Concorde 247 seems to show the narrow chord props and shrouded exhausts, is this absolutely correct, probable or best guess?
The colours of the Grand Slam show a fairly dark green rear section, I have seen a few black and white photos and film footage indicating a much lighter colour almost matt white, film footage of the Arnberg drop show the bomb to be much, much lighter than the green of the aircraft camo.
Would the red YZC have been edged in yellow on the fuse, upper and lower tailplane?

One addition that could be made to the profile is that there was a lighter coloured ring around the mid upper postion, my guess is it is interior green where the mid upper fairing would have been if that turret was mounted.

any thoughts welcome

rgds
wally


----------



## Concorde247 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Sabre_Jet,

sorry ofr the delay in replying, but i've been studying for some entrance tests, I will have a look through my reference books and see if i can answer your questions, I have quite a bit of info on 617 sdn i'll see what i can do.

regards


----------



## Concorde247 (Sep 30, 2005)

the profile wasnt actually done by me, its from a from a book called 
Combat Legend - Avro Lancaster by Harry Holmes, 

I think the narrow chord Propellor blades are wrong, as although the dams raid Lancasters used the old narrow chord "needle" propellors,
pictures technical drawings showing the lancasters modified to carry the Grand-slam bombs show them as being fitted with the broad chord "Paddle type" of prop. Also as you have pointed out, the artist has also added the exhaust shrouds which again also appears incorrect, as shown on the attached pictures.

The Grand Slam bomb: Overall the color of the bomb was dark green or gray. The tail assembly was left bare metal. Markings on the casing were minimal. At the nose of the casing was a thin red stripe followed by a wider green stripe with a stenciled "Torpex D1" indicating the explosive filling. 


for some more info on the bomb itself, try the following websites:

http://www.bismarck-class.dk/tirpitz/miscellaneous/tallboy/tallboy.html

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/munitions/tallboy.htm

http://www.constable.ca/bombs.htm

Or - the one i prefer as it shows the Tallboy Grand-slam bombs in production:

http://home.aol.com/nukeinfo2/#5. The Grand Slam


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 30, 2005)

You really came through for him there, Concorde. Terrific links and pics.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2005)

Nice stuff Concorde. Really interesting links too.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 30, 2005)

good info there!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2005)

i should just point out though that PD995, the trials aircraft shown above, whilst some lancs that really were used operationally did have the Rose Rice turret with twin .50cals, PD995 itself still had the FN.20 4 gun browning turret and interestingly still had the dorsal and nose turrets which removed on operational aircraft and in the case of the FN.20 ammo was reduced to 300rpg, nice info though concorde, i'd completely forgotten about this thread!


----------



## Concorde247 (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks guys,

i'm sorry that i was so long in replying to him!


----------



## sabre_jet (Oct 7, 2005)

thankyou very much for your fullsome reply! sorry I havent got back to you sooner.. I have just read this I have been preoccupied with a very ill father.. little time for hobbies and internet surfing


once again terrific work

all the best
wally (aka sabrejet!)


----------



## Concorde247 (Oct 9, 2005)

You're welcome - anytime!!

Tony (aka Concorde247)


----------

